

Racial Equity Requires Teaching Elementary School Teachers More Mathematics - tokenadult
http://www.ams.org/notices/200502/fea-kenschaft.pdf

======
RiderOfGiraffes
The title is misleading, but I'm not complaining. It should say something
like:

    
    
        Racially unbiased academic performance requires
        that elementary school teachers to have better
        mathematical ability that currently exhibited.
    

Too long, but more accurate.

A well-argued article consisting almost entirely of anecdote, but depressingly
believable, and entirely in accord with my experience.

------
thras
Evolution is nasty. Racial equality requires genetic engineering.

We'd all like to live in a world where mathematical ability wasn't limited by
genetics, a world where every child had the potential to be the next Einstein.

We don't. The only people who think so are believers in the magical equality
fairy. One look at an SNP map would cure most of them, which is why they do
their best to philosophize from their ideals rather than evidence.

~~~
hc
it is amazing how many non sequiturs you have managed to cram into this tiny
comment.

~~~
thras
Indeed. It did contain a non sequitur statement or two. I was stating opinion,
not conducting a logical proof where every statement logically implies every
other. Hence the lack of footnotes, etc. Were I trying to set forth evidence,
my post would have been very long.

This isn't the sort of thing you can find out by armchair reasoning, as you
might be implying. You have to actually look at the evidence. Luckily, there
are piles and piles, and it's nearly all on my side.

